# Warcraft 3 playing Tips with Undead.



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

I just now started playing Warcraft 3: Reign of Chaos and I love it, but I get whooped every time when I am playing with the Undead. Now I was wandering if some of y'all could give me some tips on how to school my friends that also play the game when I play with the Undead.

Thanks.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 10, 2008)

ghouls are your best friend, get a lot few get wood and your ghouls and hero quickly attack minor mobs to help lvl your char to 10, while quickly building your base, keep in mind most shit build themselves use that to your advantage, just gotta be fast as shit, once you get the hang of it start using macros and know what macros do,

GLHF

PS at the start of the round always build hero tower first(altar of heroes) then ghouls then more ziggorats? or something, then start building from there

keep in mind this is how I play and I play pretty fast, if ya want Ill play with you sometime


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 10, 2008)

Undead = Zerg so same tactic applies in 1 on 1 matches especially with small maps, rush like crazy with your zerglings, erm I mean ghouls.

I never was too good at WC3 and do not care for the hero system.  I prefer how starcraft and the older warcrafts played so I only took a short trip thru the competitive normal game and ended up playing more of the fun custom games.  I really wish they could make a no hero mode 

I personally liked the Night Elves the best for what ever reason.


----------



## petepete (Jul 10, 2008)

all of those tips you guys gave are absolutely false
Brief experience on my part:
I am ex level 38 NE user with over 75% win percentage and UD is my second favorite race
I was ranked 52nd with my friend in Azeroth

UD Things u got to know
You said you don't play the frozen throne but if you ever do here are some tips
- Always build Ziggurats next to your main goldmine and make at least one a Nerubian tower which gives a cold attack to go against hero harasses
- Always build a shop!! Rod of Necromancy's are amazing and give u a breeze to creep as the skeletons are the meatshields and you don't have to worry about wasting precious mana
- The Crypt Lord is a great hero for its summons and adding a rod of necro can make a great push with a lot of ghouls
- Also, Unless you do the mass summons strategy like I posted earlier or you start with a Dreadlord and you're talking ultra fast rush with Sleep and surround their heroes = gg.
Other than that, GHOULS ARE TERRIBLE, TERRIBLE TO A T, NEVER EVER USE THEM as your army, they are the lumber farmers and nothing more!
- Crypt Fiends are Great, and Death Knight as a starting hero is almost ESSENTIAL. The death knight has the healing coil for your fiends and since you cannot buy a rod of necromancy from your shop since RoC doesn't have one, You must use death coil to heal the Crypt Fiend that is tanking a creep camp. You NEVER tank with your hero at any cost!
Upgrading to the Ghoul canibalize is useless and after a 4 minute rush Ghouls become obsolete and just free EXP.
Also, The death coil acts as an offensive nuke and is AMAZING at picking off units.
So Here is what you start with

- Death Knight
- 3 or 4 Crypt Fiends

After that, you should be Creeping like a mad man, you never want to stay camped in your base; your opponent will out level you and if you don't scout enough they will expo under your knowledge.

Humans tend to fast expand relatively early in the game with an Archmage + Water elementals and militia, so you want to watch out for Human on SMALL maps.

Night Elves (like me) LOVE to send wisps around the map to scout, so keep your eyes on trees that have wisps dancing around them, FYI A death coil is an INSTANT kill to a wisp, AND TRUST ME you must death coil them before they Dispell in your face, giving you 0 EXP and you lose 50 mana if they dispell close to you. They also deal 200 dmg to summoned units so if you have skeletons in the area you can kiss them goodbye

In the frozen throne Orc is surprisingly the best Race to kill against an Undead player. Magic damage units Ie: Destroyers (Which Reign of chaos doesnt have) and Frost Wyrms (AMAZING) completely rip through orc defences. Never be a "nub" and mass frost Wurms, 3 in your army if the game goes that long is really good, you still need a core army for the later game.

So , you have about 4 Crypt fiend and a Death Knight, now what?

You need to Tech your main base as soon as possible and scout as much as you can, be active on the battlefield so you can see if he is planning to rush and end the game earlier.
I suggest a few ziggurats on the front of the base so u can quickly upgrade the tower if they so do rush. Keep in your discretion if you see the dude building ie: two barracks' of footmen you know he might rush you, so you build more fiends before you tech, its that simple.

When you upgrade to tier 2, your Death knight should be at a bare minimum of Level 3, The death knight is obviously and essentially the heart of your army. If he dies, you are good as gone. That is why I cant stress enough you must not let him die! He has amazing auras/damage and death coil that keeps your army alive and kills theirs. As soon as you see the opponent focusing your Death Knight bring it back.

TIER 2, Time to get another Hero!!

Undead's Heroes are arguably the most important heroes to their Race, they have a great deal of Nukes/Heals/Versatile Aura (Unholy) and all around ownage. The LICH is your 2nd hero and will almost complete your hero/army nuke as he has Frost Nova.

All you do is click Death knight C , Click hero and you coil him for a lot of dmg, then click Lich, N for nova, and nuke the same hero again and more than half of the heroes health is gone. If this is not the case, then your heroes are underleveled and you will lose. I recommend you actually make the lich go in the front of your army so if they focus him you can easily just C (hotkey for deathcoil) and fully restore the Lich's health, so its somewhat a meat shield.

Now since you have a Lich + Deathknight and 4 or more Crypt Fiends, its time to get some more meat shields.

Ghouls are terrible, Case closed. and Upgrading them to get half decent takes WAY too many resources and as you can see Undead needs a lot of them, so that is out of the question.

As a rule of thumb for me (A Night Elf player) I NEVER EVEREVER want to face an Undead army HEAD ON unless I know im going to win. Undead's mix of heroes and units lay the smackdown on an unsuspecting player and even if you make an undead retreat you still have to go through their base, and an Undead base is not the smartest thing to push into. They have the blight aura for one which gives a substantial boost to undead health regen and also they have many towers that can easily be upgradable to deal a lot of damage.

So what else do I go after Tier 2?

Ill tell you want you Dont get, and that is Casters. Undead have arguably the worst casters in the game. You can be a Undead newbie and get Necrowagon (Necromancers and Wagons) But keep in mind all races can EASILY counter it, and UNLESS you are in a 4v4 doing this strategy 1v1 is EXTREMELY risky, heres why.

Night elves have wisps, they run up to you, instant kill on all skellies = GG.

A typical Orc player will have Farseer and Tauren, when they are together they have a synergy ability called Chain Wave, nickname. Where the Farseer does a Chain lightning first to the necros then the Tauren uses its shockwave which will INSTANT, I mean INSTANTLY kill your necromancers, so GG

A human will most definitely have priests and by the click of a button can research dispell magic, a HUGE aoe that insta kills Skellies = GG

Undead will nuke you, and their core army is very strong so investing your money in skellies will make your core meat shields definitely not match to your Undead foe.

Again, since you DO NOT have The Frozen Throne, I would recommend you get it because Undead greatly is nerfed before TFT. Obsidian Statues built from the Slaughterhouse are great mobile machines because they AoE heal your units and recover mana to your heroes, and you can upgrade them to become Destroyers, Magic damage based flying creatures which DESTROY heavy armoured units IE Knights, Grunts, Tauren, Bears, YOU NAME IT!

Instead, get a few gargoyles but dont go crazy. your crypt fiends and Lich will be your tanks for the time being untill you go Tier 3

Keep creeping, you need your heroes at LEAST to level 5 for their key nukes upgraded the Whole way.

I cant stress enough that as an Undead player YOU MUST out creep your opponent. 

start eyeing an expansion and when your Tier 3 completes go send Acolytes over there to take it. Never build a Necropolis at your expansions unless you are rich and want to throw your money, because 255 (the frozen throne cost) for a Necrop isn't worth it.

KEY TIP: ALSO HAVE A SCROLL OF TP ON ONE OF YOUR HEROES************ That could make or break a game. I have lost many games when I did not have a scroll of TP and my Main base got ripped because it got focused (Night elves have the weakest Main Hall in the game) by hit and run tactics.

TIER 3 TIME - Undead is amazing at this stage

Okay, so if you are at tier 3 then your heroes must be definitely creeped up and your still alive, which is a good thing. Typically undeads at tier 3 have a really big advantage over the other races, but Night Elves on the other hand take the cake, only if the Night Elf is a good player (like me lol)

So start pushing out those abominations, but dont go happy with them, 4 or 5 is amazing and now its time to get a few frost wurms so invest some money into those buildings

By now your army should have balls and be able to be aggressive and out man your opponent, your highly leveled heroes should pose a huge threat to your opponent because the nukes your heroes have are ridiculously OP when focusing one unit.

Since again you don't have TFT, you would generally go Crypt Lord for his Impale stun and summons, but DreadLord is good too I suppose.

His Sleep ability will completely knock out a hero for about 10 seconds, so you can leave it alone and beat on the other heroes, or surround the sleeping hero with units and take him out.

buying scrolls of healing and protection for your army can turn the tide of battle, so that investment is worth it, As well as Potion of Healing***. Although its only about 150 health restoration that could save your hero from dying. Also, Potion of Lesser invulnerability are amazing as well, for 150 bucks and 7 seconds of invincibility, u cant go wrong at all.

This is a typically strategy an undead player uses but since you just have Reign of Chaos Undead is a lot less scarier to face, but remember, your heroes are your heart. you need to build them up, much more important then ANY other race.

here are some tips against every race

HUMANS - Humans are arguably the worst races to square off against if you are an undead, they have a very versatile army against Undead (key word against undead, Night Elf has the most versatile army ever, I will explain that later) and their casters will slow your units and heal their units; along with their healing units, and Undeads only typical dispels are from Destroyers, which RoC doesn't have so get used to your units attacking ultra slow and you crying haha. I recommend scouting them early because chances are they will 90% of the time try and fast expand or expand before/just at tier 2.
if there are more footies, typically get more gargoyles and fiends, if there are more riflemen, typically get more fiends and abominations
Notice how I didnt say ghouls? Ghouls are the meaning of shit, just trust me on this. They are cheap to build but unless you rush (like I mentioned earlier) you fail.

NIGHT ELVES - Ah, the Night Elves, many beginners believe they are weak but they are the BEST race in the game, no matter how you put it. The Demon Hunter is the Bread and butter of the Army and definitely the best first hero choice, on almost all occasions. First of all, hes an Agility hero and has almost the same starting strength as your Death Knight (str hero) and hes an agi hero, so his armour and attack speed are a lot higher (5 starting armour,, wtf mate?) so he is a Tank. and thats the only tank the Night Elves are gonna have in their army for a while. You really want to harass a night elf while he creeps because a low leveled DH is nothing compared to your nukes. A good nightelf against an Undead typically goes DH + Archers and techs quickly, I mean QUICKLY to tier 2. The best time to take out the Night Elf is when he JUST reaches Tier 2, the point where his 2nd Hero isn't even ready to come out and His ancient of Lores haven't been fully built. over 90% of the time I lost to Tier 2 pushes and my Ancient of Lores (AoL's) get downed and then all of a sudden I get overrun. Orc is the best pusher simply because their Demolishers (balistas I believe in RoC) are one of the best siege units in the game, and they can quickly tower rush you with Raiders, which Raiders own buildings and have ensnare as well to pick off your units.
ADDED: FORGOT TO ADD: Demon hunter has the Ability called mana burn, which will insta zap mana from one of your heroes so your death coil or frost nova numbers get INSANELY decreased, and your heroes without their Nukes is a huge hit to your army, so keep Mana potions on yoir heroes if you can buy them.

So in a nutshell, hit Nightelf at Early tier 2 or if they go tier 3 and you still haven't downed them then your heroes must be jacked as hell or the Dryad/Druid of the Claw mix will destroy you.


ORC - Firstly, Me as an undead facing orc have given me grief, or a laugh. They can do a lot of shit that will mess up an Undead. An orc that picks blademaster first will almost always harass your acolytes minding their own business in your gold mines. They are the target to mess up your economy, so I recommend enclosing your goldmine with buildings as much as you can. Grunts cost an arm and a leg so unless you are sure he is rushing you then do not get a lot of units at Tier 1, you must save that crypt fiend money and put it into gargoyles and a 2nd hero ASAP. Orc grunts cannot be healed in any way because they do not have a shop where heroes can purchase items to heal their units. I recommend watching the healing wells on maps if there are any and try and pick off weak grunts when the Orc creeps via deathcoil. Death coil is your friend, may it be killing a measly wisp with it that is still a lot of EXP, or killing a weak summoned Wolf by the Far Seer, they give you huge EXP and never let them run away free.
So just be very observant and passive player against orc because Undead Tier 3 > Orc Tier 3. Also, Orcs almost never go Tier 3, you can watch any replay you want because most of the time they don't, simply because the 3rd tech costs wayyy too much and researching takes a lot of time for shamans blood lust and with doctors healing ward, so taking them out mid tier 2 is best, while you try and get fast tier 3.

Undead - Its a coin toss, its the better Undead player that will win, that's basically all it goes down to, along with who can creep their heroes the most efficient. what will best counter your general build? that's what you must ask.

I hope I helped you and if you ever get Warcraft 3 the frozen throne add me malte[gr] on azeroth because I can help you if you need it. but seriously man Undead is not too hot on regular warcraft 3.

yea also to that above post you cant creep your hero past level 5, so level 10 is almost rare in games unless you fight your opponents army religiously. In 1v1's you will rarely if ever see heroes get about level 7


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 10, 2008)

wow thats a mouthfull  how bout some NE tips for me ^^


----------



## petepete (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah man i love Night Elf more so I can definitely give you tips, but it's better if you watch me play, azeroth malte[gr] add me /f add malte[gr] and whisper me if im on


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

petepete said:


> yeah man i love Night Elf more so I can definitely give you tips, but it's better if you watch me play, azeroth malte[gr] add me /f add malte[gr] and whisper me if im on



By any chance do you have any videos of you playing?


----------



## petepete (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah i used to have a lot of them but since the new patch came out all my replays dont work anymore


----------



## petepete (Jul 10, 2008)

again if any of you guys need help just whisper me in game ill be more than happy to


----------



## dead-lord (Feb 17, 2009)

*undead tip obsidian/destroyer*

Now here's a tip that would help u alot i've been playing warcraft frozen throne for 3 years and this tip is very helpful.

obsidian/destroyer

It's best too get a couple of obsidian statues they are a great weapon in a undead army. new players often don't get obsidian statues because of their crap damage points but their healing powers are good get a few make sure u put healing on auto as it would be hard to do it all by yr self. Wait don't forget get a couple but also auto on mana regen because u need mana to do dreadlords infenal,carrion,sleep death knight death coil, death pact,animate dead Lich Frost Nova,frost armour,dark ritual,decay crypt lord empale,carrion bettle,locust swarm.

Now it's time for the real tip
research destroyer and turn them into destroyers they have a good amount of hitpoints and attack points. Bad thing is u have to fuck up yr dudes mana/because they start with none/ they are hard too kill because they are immune to magic attacks. This is something that new players do they usally buy obsidian statues and then turn them all into destroyers but u shouldn't do that but keep some obsidians to heal wounded units. if u need help go to us west lordaeron and find dead-lord i'll be glad to help.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 17, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I just now started playing Warcraft 3: Reign of Chaos and I love it, but I get whooped every time when I am playing with the Undead. Now I was wandering if some of y'all could give me some tips on how to school my friends that also play the game when I play with the Undead.
> 
> Thanks.



I can play with you and you cna be in vent with me and I can tell you what your doing wrong, that or we can all just play!


----------



## dead-lord (Feb 18, 2009)

*ghouls*

First I agree with petepete about the ghoul 4 minute absolete thing but i think yr a little wrong.Ghouls with canibulize can heal after battle and if u upgrade armour and damage full capacity and ghoul frenzy would make a ghoul a fearsome unit and in packs can be a good army

Ghouls are good for surprise attacks while yr strong units are attacking the front if theres spellcasters behind u send the ghouls fully upgraded and take em out. a newb player most likely would keep their spellcasters their and die


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I can play with you and you cna be in vent with me and I can tell you what your doing wrong, that or we can all just play!



Later on some time. I don't play much really, only that summer.


----------



## dead-lord (Feb 18, 2009)

*heres a tip an enemy can't stop if u get it right*

the mass abomination and destroyer option

this is my ultimate strategy the abominations are the toughest undead land unit
so in every game u should have atleast 5 aboms but i usually mass em with a few destroyers.

First
u should get alot of gold for halls of dead then u upgrade armour and attack of aboms till u get to black citydale attack and armour/obviously u can't upgrade armour and attack full without citydale/ but u get a tomb of relics then u get obsidian stat then research gass cloud then upgrade to black citydale then research destroyer turn them into destroyers then mass aboms

next own em
thats it i do it everytime trust me


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 19, 2009)

www.wcreplays.com
replays.net
all the knowledge you need to learn to play any race.


----------



## dead-lord (Feb 20, 2009)

*undead spells what to use abd what not to use*

we all should know that undead have massive spells skills like possecing things summoning undead obsidian healing and mana regen now do not confuse the's spells with spells cannibilize,gas cloud,creature carrapace plus other graveyard upgrades exetra

ok never research a low number move for example 3 crypt fiends if thats the case don't even bothergetting web if yr not gonna get much thats all.


----------

